# Re: Rat rehoming!



## neicynoodles (Feb 27, 2013)

We are looking for a home for 2 boy rats - Woody and Gizmo 
I am gutted to have to do it but they are my sons rats and he is now scared of them! We have always had pets and never really had a problem until now.

We did things all wrong from the start tbh and I feel really bad and feel that I have totally let these little fellas down.

We bought them for a well known pet store (now realise we should have probably bought from a breeder)
My son was reluctant to attempt to handle them from very early on as they bit him and the story goes on............

They have never really been handled but when I clean the cage out they are friendly and come up to my hand and have never bitten me but I don't have the time or the experience (another mistake!)

Woody is a dumbo rat and Gizmo is a fancy rat.

They will need to go to a home with an experienced rat owner, I feel as I really do not wish them to be passed around by serial inexperienced people (like myself ) 

Does anyone know of anybody in the South Lincolnshire area that could help?

Regards 
Dee x


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Aww so sad...hope you find a home for them soon hun x


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

You could try posting on a forum called ratz tails they are very pro rescue.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Try Lincoln Rat Rescue

Home - Rescuing and rehoming rats in Lincolnshire


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Any luck?


----------

